# See you at the end of Jan



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Right deal all done :clap2::clap2::clap2: and I am coming out end of Jan . . . . . . . lane:

now for the practical side 
I'm planning on having a furnished apartment initially, so what do I need to bring with me . . . i.e. what will I miss and not be able to get locally ???

1) Tetley Tea bags are top of the list

but what else ????


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

aqua said:


> Right deal all done :clap2::clap2::clap2: and I am coming out end of Jan . . . . . . . lane:
> 
> now for the practical side
> I'm planning on having a furnished apartment initially, so what do I need to bring with me . . . i.e. what will I miss and not be able to get locally ???
> ...


Marmite and gravy granules are also a common shopping list item from UK - although I have been told marmite you can now get here!! 

Bacon?! Not sure if that's allowed :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you can bring bacon in... just make sure you tell customs its bacon if they are going to touch it... it's surprising the things that I have packed under the bacon!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> Marmite and gravy granules are also a common shopping list item from UK - although I have been told marmite you can now get here!!
> 
> Bacon?! Not sure if that's allowed :confused2:


Love it or Hate it and I Hate it - now Branston is another story (Yumm)

So what else should be in the first suitcase . . . . ???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are in Cairo you can get gravy granules, marmite, branston, hp sauce Heinz beans all quite costly but they are available but a good tip is when you see them buy them and buy loads.
Tampons are difficult to source here.
Good cotton black, white and a neutral for sewing on threads as it is cheap nasty stuff here that breaks easily.
I would bring an electric blanket if you're in Cairo
Bra's are very expensive
Wundaweb
Last time I traveled I brought back 18 cans of tinned salmon lol and thats another thing once you have been here awhile you never go on holiday you just travel!

Good luck 
Maiden x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are in Cairo you can get gravy granules, marmite, branston, hp sauce Heinz beans all quite costly but they are available but a good tip is when you see them buy them and buy loads.
> Tampons are difficult to source here.
> Good cotton black, white and a neutral for sewing on threads as it is cheap nasty stuff here that breaks easily.
> I would bring an electric blanket if you're in Cairo
> ...


I can't see that I'm going to need Bras or Tampons 
and as for sewing, that really is pushing it :faint::faint::faint: 
So Branson and Tea bags are on the list.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

aqua said:


> Right deal all done :clap2::clap2::clap2: and I am coming out end of Jan . . . . . . . lane:
> 
> now for the practical side
> I'm planning on having a furnished apartment initially, so what do I need to bring with me . . . i.e. what will I miss and not be able to get locally ???
> ...


Twinings tea and Ahmed tea are both good substitutes for Tetley, the water will make the tea taste odd, not the tea bag. I use my allowance to bring useful stuff like clothes, boots, shoes, things I already own. It's cold in winter, you will need warm clothing and that takes up weight and space. Later on you will be needing lightweight hot weather clothing. I also brought my sharp knives, dye removing sheets for the white laundry( the tap water here can be dirty), and a brita filter for cooking water. The consumables I have had brought out by visitors are marigold stock powder,(I prefer it to oxo and the stock available here) bisto,(not available in Hurghada yet) christmas pudding (I know I could make one instead) and most people have bacon/sausages etc brought out. I also buy my glucosamine/cod liver oil in UK but would get it here if I had to.
I don't know if you have an unlimited weight allowance, in which case bring everything, but I would just learn to live without imported foods. I only get the stuff brought over because I can. I used to manage quite happily without any of it.
Boring I know. Hope it helps.


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Branston pickle is readily available in Metro or Alfa (certainly some branches). Baked beans are also easy to get. Expensive if you go for Heinz but not for more local varieties and not too much taste difference either. Teas are plentiful with Lipton probably the most popular.

Cadbury's chocolate is locally produced to a slightly different recipe (more sugar, less milk), so not as good but Galaxy is the same.

The range of vegetarian meat is less but the luncheon meat is great fried with soy sauce (I always hated luncheon meat, so don't be put off). Aside from that, I only really miss newspapers, books and magazines. There are some here, especially in Zamalek, but it's not WH Smith or Borders (as was).


----------

